# What to do when a dog attacks



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any successful ways of breaking up a dog fight?

I have just had the most frightening experience of my life this morning whilst walking Jess. We had barely left our house when we were attacked by a Japanese Akita who lives across the road from us. I've heard this dog barking at us when we've walked past several times, there's a high fence round the garden and I've never been able to see it. This morning I heard the owner shouting of the dog and then suddenly it appeared in front of us at high speed. It sniffed Jess, who was on her lead, and I thought it was just being friendly. I continued to walk on and in a split second the dog turned and attacked Jess. By the time I got my legs out of the mess the lead had got around me, Jess was on her back screaming and wetting herself and the other dog had her pinned by the chest with it's jaws round her throat.

The owner was still in his dressing gown at the corner of his garden. He eventually came over, asked if my dog was ok then went to retrieve his own. He stood with it, petted it, stroked it, told me the post man had left the gate opened and waited whilst I calmed Jess and walked away.

What's the best way to approach an animal who's attacking like this? I was scared of getting stuck in to get it's jaws off Jess in case it turned on me, but I wanted badly to protect Jess who was terrified. :


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know how you would deal with it but you certainly need to report the owner as, clearly, there is not adequate security to keep an aggressive animal like his Akita out of the way of others. Your poor dog and poor you - must have been terrifying. Hope you get over the shock soon x


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

I did wonder if I should report it. There is a 6 foot fence right the way round his garden, to give him credit, but he obviously didn't check the gate was shut first before he released the dog, which is something I always do, just to prevent the dog getting out and being harmed. 

What worries me is the family have a small child, I've seen them walking the dog with a push chair in tow. 

Poor Jess just laid on her back for a few minutes after it had released her, I couldn't persuade her to stand up. I had an adrenalin rush for about an hour afterwards and could quite happily have burst into tears. I don't need that kind of thing happening when I'm trying so hard to train Jess to be sociable and obedient. I couldn't help but think there must be a way to distract a dog when it's attacking like that without physical intervention....it's the second time in two days, different dogs :angry:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its scary when things like this happen!

My boy was attacked a month ago, dog just got its jaws over Magnums face and hung on for life. Magnum was on the lead and couldnt retaliate. I ended up punching the hell out of the dog on the head and body and it just wouldnt let go. In the end I kicked it very hard up the balls and it eventually let go and ran off. Magnum was shaking like a leaf and had several tooth holes in his head and one tooth missed his eyeball by 2mm. He is fully recovered now though and no worse for the incident, although a couple of scars may reamin hairless 

Its hard to know what to do for the best when things like this happen, I reacted on gut instinct!

The dog concerned can be reported under the DDA Act and I would certainly be doing so!!


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to confess I did shove it with my foot, rather hard, I didn't know what else to do since the owner was just standing there like a tin of milk. I'd rather it went for my leg if it was going to turn on me than go for my face. I didn't want to drag Jess from underneath as she was on her lead and she'd have been half strangled into the bargain, my foot came out instead. Not proud of it but it was the dog's ribs or my dog's life potentially.....


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess you just act on instinct when Bobby got attacked by staffy when he was just 14 weeks old i just punched dog on the nose it let go 3 people with it says shes little monster she is only 5 months (3 had can of lager in hand )


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im afraid instinct kicks in you act fast.. It doesn't matter what people tell you to do.. You will always act on instinct..


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

That sounds horrendous; poor you and poor Jess.

Personally I would ring your local dog warden and tell him/her what happened. If they visit him, he may well be more careful in making sure his premises are secure in future.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Gilly and Jess said:


> I don't need that kind of thing happening when I'm trying so hard to train Jess to be sociable and obedient. I couldn't help but think there must be a way to distract a dog when it's attacking like that without physical intervention....it's the second time in two days, different dogs :angry:


You don't need that kind of thing at any time, and an Akita to, big dog, very brave of you to do what you did!

There's not going to be a subtle way of distracting a dog that is already locked on the attack like that. Once in 70s I had to prise open jaws of a GSD with my hands, that had my squealing pups body in it's grip, but I was fairly sure it would not bite me. Actually if it had intended to really bite down and shook, then I would just be carrying a bloody corpse home, so some inhibition was going on but it was still very unpleasant and scary.

If you have a walking stick, then an onrushing approaching dog can sometimes be steered away with a swoosh of it bolstering your command, or it can be used to help block oncoming dog without putting your hands in harms way. Sadly the owners seem much quicker to collect an errant dog if you look like you could potentially do real damage, rather than just onlooking.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

There are so many variable to what you can do that I don;t think there is a definitive answer.

If you drop the lead so your dog can get away you have to rely on your dog out smarting or outrunning the attacking dog. The chase could also heighten the experience for the attacking dog making the resuts worse. They could run across a road to illude the pursuer and a whole manner of things including getting lost. What is in the pursuit of your dog the attacking dog refocuses on something else and desides to vent it's anger on another living object like a child, a cat or another dog?

If you decide to stand your ground it depends on how confident you are in keeping yourself between your dog and the attacking dog - remember that a dog's bite is four times as fast as your hand, a heck of a lot more powerful and the skin of a dog is a great deal tougher and thicker than the skin of a human so the damage will be significantly less on the dog then it will be on you. If you carry a stick or umbrella for protection then don't hesitate to use it. 

If the dog has a hold of your dog, you aren't too fussed about the potential for being turned on then get stuck in with whatever you can - it's a dog fight, there are no rules so punch, kick or pull at whatever you can to try and break it up but be prepared to potential become a challenger rather than a defender.


----------



## coaches pets (Mar 10, 2011)

Was it wearing a collar? Cutting off the air supply works quite well, you do need to pull the collar up high under the ears and twist, and be warned it could lead to a bite to you. 

I assume you'd dropped your dogs leash when this was going on? If you didn't then that's another recipe for disaster imo, I always always let go of the lead so the dog being attacked can escape, and because some reactive dogs just don't like dogs being on leash and it causes them to attach the onleash dog. :mad2: 

Had you heard anything previously about your neighbour's dog attacking other dogs?


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I let go of the lead, I kind of had to in order to free myself from the tangle going on at my feet before I could rescue Jess. I do have a walking stick that I shall take with me from now on, and I won't hesitate to use it if necessary, firstly in a diversionary tactic as suggested, secondly to stop the attacker if necessary. And yes, the other dog was wearing a collar, I'll remember that tactic for next time. 

I have to say it's made me really wary now of taking her out, altho we did continue this morning and Jess seemed to bounce back. We've gone on to do some "leave" training and some crate training afterwards and she did very well so I think I'm suffering more ill effects than her, lol.

I can't decide on whether I should report the owner, once he got his backside over to us he did show concern for Jess, checked she was ok, with a "poor thing" thrown in, but he may have just been patronising me I don't know. It's the thought, as someone has said, that it may be a child next time and if that ever happened I'd never forgive myself for not reporting it. I think I may speak to the police and see what they suggest is the best way forward. Given that Jess didn't have any blood shed I don't want to over react but neither do I want to let it happen to someone else potentially. :confused1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Dog on dog aggression is different to people aggression BUT I would still report it to the local dog warden and maybe the police if they are interested (mine aren't but dig warden has always been good!) 

Hope she's ok and does suffer from it my boy hates a certain breed and dogs in his face on lead now (although is fine off lead) because of 4 separate attacks on him by a breed


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it would help to take a step back and think of the attack without emotion, if you can. The Akita is obviously anti-social, but the fact that a huge dog like that didn't cause any blood shed is a sign of good bite inhibition and that it may not have been as aggressive as it looks to us humans. I would personally talk to the owners about it, saying that you feel like it's your responsibility to raise the issue with an authority, especially if the dog is always this anti-social around other dogs. Obviously, 'anti-social' applies to what we think of it, more than how the dog is acting in a natural context.


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, speaking to the owner directly. I don't see them out walking their dog all that regularly, so perhaps its fault on the owners part that the dog doesn't know how to behave properly with other dogs. 

We've been for a walk this evening and came across a dog of similar breed, who was allowed off lead after we'd walked past (Jess was back on lead). He was fine with Jess but Jess just laid down and shook, I could feel her trembling through her collar. I held her and reassured her, she allowed the other dog to sniff her and say hello, I gave him a treat and his owner retrieved him, apologising. I explained why I was holding Jess and he was shocked. Said he would make sure he kept his dog on lead should we encounter each other again, until Jess feels safe around him. Can't ask for better from some folk, others obviously need more savvy about their dogs.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Gilly and Jess said:


> That sounds like a good idea, speaking to the owner directly. I don't see them out walking their dog all that regularly, so perhaps its fault on the owners part that the dog doesn't know how to behave properly with other dogs.
> 
> We've been for a walk this evening and came across a dog of similar breed, who was allowed off lead after we'd walked past (Jess was back on lead). He was fine with Jess but Jess just laid down and shook, I could feel her trembling through her collar. I held her and reassured her, she allowed the other dog to sniff her and say hello, I gave him a treat and his owner retrieved him, apologising. I explained why I was holding Jess and he was shocked. Said he would make sure he kept his dog on lead should we encounter each other again, until Jess feels safe around him. Can't ask for better from some folk, others obviously need more savvy about their dogs.


Make sure you do a few walks of solid, classical conditioning around other dogs. Another dog comes into view- treat, treat, treat and praise. Make sure Jess sees other dogs as amazing as, whenever they appear, Jess gets food (or praise, or toys etc.,). Just so there's no backlash and it puts Jess back on the tracks again.


----------



## Statler (Jan 3, 2011)

according to a book i own, the safest method to deal with an attacking dog is an unmrella, the opening sound can often shock the oncoming dog, failing that to roll it round, gene kelly style sheltering your pooch, personally i wouldnt want to try it to see if it works but someone obviously has.

just one thing u say your dog was shaking so u cuddled her and reassured her. is this the right response? u are reinforcing the fear feeling, just a thought


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Rottiefan - that's good to hear, because that's exactly what I did. I called her back, gave her a treat, leashed her, gave her another, walked on, gave her another. When we were well past the other dog she was allowed back off lead again, to continue her play time. 

Statler - when I say I held her, I didn't mean as in cuddled her, I just held on to her collar and tried to reassure her. I did actually also stroke the other dog and gave him a treat too, Jess watched me do so and then sniffed the dog as he sniffed her. 

She was also fine with a little puppy that we came across as we first left home, she was quite playful with it as it was with her. I think it was just the bigger dog with similar colouring that alarmed her. Never seen her lie down so quickly, she's usually more inquisitive.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Such a scare for you and Jess, think i'd have died on the spot!  glad you're both okay and are carrying on with your walks as normal, well done to you. 

Would anyone really let go of their dogs lead though? I can see the sense in that it leaves your dog free to do whatever it feels the need to do but what if it runs away in fright and dissapears, or runs into the path of a car? Don't think i'd let go of the lead, well I know I wouldn't - could end up with a dead dog instead of an injured one.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Statler said:


> according to a book i own, the safest method to deal with an attacking dog is an unmrella, the opening sound can often shock the oncoming dog, failing that to roll it round, gene kelly style sheltering your pooch, personally i wouldnt want to try it to see if it works but someone obviously has.
> 
> just one thing u say your dog was shaking so u cuddled her and reassured her. is this the right response? u are reinforcing the fear feeling, just a thought


It is funny you should mention that as it happened to me. Must have been about ten years or so as I didn't drive then and came home on the bus to pick up my daughter from daycare. I'd just crossed the road as a woman and her dog were leaving a stained glass workshop and the dog got loose and came tearing at me. The way she screamed for it was frightening, she knew it was going to bite. All I had was a compact umbrella so I pointed it at the dog and pressed the button. The dog stopped at the sight of it and THEN the woman ran up and grabbed it. I think the way it shot out and popped open must have just surprised the hell out of the dog. The woman shoved it in the car while crying apologies at me and I just lost it on her. I was screaming 'you knew your dog was going to bite me, why didn't you do something, I have a little girl, what if she was with me' etc.. I actually felt a little sorry for her later on. But she'd just screamed and stood frozen on the spot when her dog came at me.

I'm glad you brought that up as I'd forgotten all about it.

I hope Jess recovers. I do think it's a good idea to talk to the owner and at least tell him you're thinking about reporting it, it would make him more vigilant.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Rottiefan said:


> The Akita is obviously anti-social, but the fact that a huge dog like that didn't cause any blood shed is a sign of good bite inhibition and that it may not have been as aggressive as it looks to us humans


So what? A dog charging out like that could easily run a person into the path of a car, never mind the fright and trauma of the smaller dogs, or the likely savage fight if the dogs are well matched. The Ladies dog was extremely frightened, pinned to ground; it doesn't have to draw blood and physically wound to cause real damage.


> I would personally talk to the owners about it, saying that you feel like it's your responsibility to raise the issue with an authority, especially if the dog is always this anti-social around other dogs. Obviously, 'anti-social' applies to what we think of it, more than how the dog is acting in a natural context.


Having experience volunteering in Neighbourhood Mediation, threatening them immediately with authorities, is likely to provoke an unproductive defensive reaction and possibly risk counter accusations to muddy the waters and possibly threats or niggly tit for tat retaliations.

So what I would do, is if you feel comfortable discussing with them, ask whether this happened before, and then try to explain how frightening and dangerous the situation was for you, and seek reassurance by finding out how they will avoid a repetition.

They should after all see as in their own interests to, because dogs & roads don't mix well. If they are reasonable and willing to take responsible precautions like checking the gate, then you can have credit of good will. Not sure if anyone expects the Dog Warden authority to be effective, and what are they likely to do but suggest the obvious that the gate, must be shut?

Faced with uncooperative reaction, you can leave disappointed and then press a complaint, it is after all unlawful to have an intimidating dog; and you ended up fighting it off in the street.

The large dog, behind a fence, anti-social and probably a pain to exercise does not indicate responsible dedicated owner to me, though they may love the dog lots and make excuses. I often wish people had to qualify in some way to own dogs like this, all too often the inexperienced owners have bitten off more than they can chew to noone's benefit.


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Those are all hugely valid points. I've refrained from doing anything as yet, the guy did comment that the dog's never done anything like that before, but how do I know that? I've only had Jess a month this week, I've not taken notice of dogs in the past. Only when it has affected me have I had cause to notice just how many dogs are in this area and how large some of those are!

I think it's unnerved me slightly more than it has Jess, she was great with 3 other dogs this morning, but maybe that was to do with the treats she was getting when they came into sight and into proximity. I don't know. But I for one have been a lot more wary, and made sure to keep an eye open for other dog walkers and had the lead straight back on before we've made any contact. 

I do agree that something should be said to the owner, I've just got to work out how I say it so as not to provoke antagonism. It MAY have been a one off, but what if its not and the next time, god forbid, a child is involved. I'd never forgive myself....


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Gilly and Jess said:


> Those are all hugely valid points. I've refrained from doing anything as yet, the guy did comment that the dog's never done anything like that before, but how do I know that? I've only had Jess a month this week, I've not taken notice of dogs in the past. Only when it has affected me have I had cause to notice just how many dogs are in this area and how large some of those are!
> 
> I think it's unnerved me slightly more than it has Jess, she was great with 3 other dogs this morning, but maybe that was to do with the treats she was getting when they came into sight and into proximity. I don't know. But I for one have been a lot more wary, and made sure to keep an eye open for other dog walkers and had the lead straight back on before we've made any contact.
> 
> I do agree that something should be said to the owner, I've just got to work out how I say it so as not to provoke antagonism. It MAY have been a one off, but what if its not and the next time, god forbid, a child is involved. I'd never forgive myself....


The dog may have never done this before, but that doesn't mean that the dog is being kept well and looked after properly. This could simply be the first time it has been able to get out and you were unlucky enough to be there at the time.

Obviously, the incident could have caused psychological damage and training regression to your dog but it seems like it has turned out for the better. I think speaking to them is the option I would choose. I didn't mean in a threatening way, but since he was quite friendly and apologetic, to say how badly it frightened you and that if it is a likely occurence, then you feel in your right to go to the authorities.

To me, if he gets defensive about it, then you can leave it there and let him ponder it himself. You planting that seed in his mind may be enough to make him do something about it himself.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I will probably be attacked for this, but we always carry a large stick and if another dog attacks mine, then I would beat the **** out of it.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Such a scare for you and Jess, think i'd have died on the spot!  glad you're both okay and are carrying on with your walks as normal, well done to you.
> 
> Would anyone really let go of their dogs lead though? I can see the sense in that it leaves your dog free to do whatever it feels the need to do but what if it runs away in fright and dissapears, or runs into the path of a car? Don't think i'd let go of the lead, well I know I wouldn't - could end up with a dead dog instead of an injured one.


Have to say, I agree with this. Plus what if your dog runs off and the attacking dogs chases after? You would never be able to catch up and would, therefore, be in no position to try and save your dog yourself.


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> Does anyone have any successful ways of breaking up a dog fight?
> 
> I have just had the most frightening experience of my life this morning whilst walking Jess. We had barely left our house when we were attacked by a Japanese Akita who lives across the road from us. I've heard this dog barking at us when we've walked past several times, there's a high fence round the garden and I've never been able to see it. This morning I heard the owner shouting of the dog and then suddenly it appeared in front of us at high speed. It sniffed Jess, who was on her lead, and I thought it was just being friendly. I continued to walk on and in a split second the dog turned and attacked Jess. By the time I got my legs out of the mess the lead had got around me, Jess was on her back screaming and wetting herself and the other dog had her pinned by the chest with it's jaws round her throat.
> 
> ...





Chihuahua Angels said:


> I don't know how you would deal with it but you certainly need to report the owner as, clearly, there is not adequate security to keep an aggressive animal like his Akita out of the way of others. Your poor dog and poor you - must have been terrifying. Hope you get over the shock soon x


Have to agree 100% there you do need to repot this owner as the dog is a high risk to all dogs and owners.



new westie owner said:


> I guess you just act on instinct when Bobby got attacked by staffy when he was just 14 weeks old i just punched dog on the nose it let go 3 people with it says shes little monster she is only 5 months (3 had can of lager in hand )


Same here i`ve had to lash out at another dog before now it is instinct that kicks in, and thats why Staffy`s have this rep. There was an owner by me who has two Staffy`s and they were totally out of control and vicious as hell, myself and partner have had to step in to help not just our girls but others and their dogs because they just went mental at all dogs they saw. I know they dont advise you to step in but when you babies are being ripped to shreds by them, instinct does takes over and you will defend your babies even if you do get bit in the process. This owner has since been fined and both dogs were removed and put down, BUT not before they killing a ladies Terrier, who i might add was on a leash too. Poor thing didnt stand a chance, the owner was also attacked trying to save her little friend


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> Does anyone have any successful ways of breaking up a dog fight?
> 
> I have just had the most frightening experience of my life this morning whilst walking Jess. We had barely left our house when we were attacked by a Japanese Akita who lives across the road from us. I've heard this dog barking at us when we've walked past several times, there's a high fence round the garden and I've never been able to see it. This morning I heard the owner shouting of the dog and then suddenly it appeared in front of us at high speed. It sniffed Jess, who was on her lead, and I thought it was just being friendly. I continued to walk on and in a split second the dog turned and attacked Jess. By the time I got my legs out of the mess the lead had got around me, Jess was on her back screaming and wetting herself and the other dog had her pinned by the chest with it's jaws round her throat.
> 
> ...





Chihuahua Angels said:


> I don't know how you would deal with it but you certainly need to report the owner as, clearly, there is not adequate security to keep an aggressive animal like his Akita out of the way of others. Your poor dog and poor you - must have been terrifying. Hope you get over the shock soon x


Have to agree 100% there you do need to report this owner as the dog is a high risk to all dogs and owners.



new westie owner said:


> I guess you just act on instinct when Bobby got attacked by staffy when he was just 14 weeks old i just punched dog on the nose it let go 3 people with it says shes little monster she is only 5 months (3 had can of lager in hand )


Same here i`ve had to lash out at another dog before now it is instinct that kicks in, and thats why Staffy`s have this rep. There was an owner by me who has two Staffy`s and they were totally out of control and vicious as hell, myself and partner have had to step in to help not just our girls but others and their dogs because they just went mental at all dogs they saw. I know they dont advise you to step in but when you babies are being ripped to shreds by them, instinct does takes over and you will defend your babies even if you do get bit in the process. This owner has since been fined and both dogs were removed and put down, BUT not before they killing a ladies Terrier, who i might add was on a leash too. Poor thing didnt stand a chance, the owner was also attacked trying to save her little friend


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> So what? A dog charging out like that could easily run a person into the path of a car, never mind the fright and trauma of the smaller dogs, or the likely savage fight if the dogs are well matched. The Ladies dog was extremely frightened, pinned to ground; it doesn't have to draw blood and physically wound to cause real damage.


I once had to call out the dog warden to a neighbour because his dogs, Staffies, kept escaping from their garden. Everytime I tried to get out of my front door one of them would run at me snarling and growling. I then saw two of them chase a woman up the street screaming. Initially, I spoke to my neighbour about this and they responded far too casually saying, they wouldn't bite anyone. This prompted me to phone the warden, who said, "It doesn't matter if the dog will bite or not, the point is that the person/dog being chased or attacked does not know this and it can be very traumatic psychologically." Clearly Jess has been psychologically traumatised and that is unacceptable.


----------



## Dog Clothes (WaG) (Mar 15, 2011)

If the dog is only a potential threat to your dog and not to you then perhaps you have to quickly persuade the attaaking dog you are the master and dominant. I won't suggest what to do in that case...I am not an expert but I think I'd attempt myself to drag the dog off while using very stern, assertive commands. 

As for the owner, he should have disciplined his dog not rewarded it with 'pats'.

I'm not sure about reporting the owner though. Dogs do attack other dogs from time to time and dogs on heat (and little dogs) can attack anyone.

I myself was attacked when I was 16 by an adult female alsation. She jumped up and bit me in the face. (No provocation...she was on heat and feeling jealous I suspect as I was with her owner) The dogs tooth went straight through my lip (punctured it) and chipped my tooth.

Nothing more serious fortunately. No action was taken, dog was not disciplined etc. All quite wrongly handled...but I was 16 and so just 'got on with it!' 

If your neighbours dog is known nusiance then perhaps explain you were frightended for your pet and perhaps he should take extra care not to let him escape in future. I say this because he is your neighbour and there is nothing worse than warring with neighbours so tackling tactfully in first instance is preferrable I feel? But use your own judgement based on what you know about him and his pet.


----------



## Dog Clothes (WaG) (Mar 15, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> I have to confess I did shove it with my foot, rather hard, I didn't know what else to do since the owner was just standing there like a tin of milk. I'd rather it went for my leg if it was going to turn on me than go for my face. I didn't want to drag Jess from underneath as she was on her lead and she'd have been half strangled into the bargain, my foot came out instead. Not proud of it but it was the dog's ribs or my dog's life potentially.....


I think you did the right thing personally but not sure what we're allowed to do legally in these situations. I had very similar conversation recently with my dog walking pal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Havnt read the thread so dont know what others have aid! but if there are two confident able people there grabbing the rear legs of each dog is said to work!
A football rattle works wonders! but not summat one takes on a dog walk!
Me being the muppet I am normally stands between em! yep! I have been bitten - more then once!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Have to be honest, a dog once attacked one of my cats. I was about 15 at the time. I kicked the dog so hard, I booted it from here into the middle of next week. Do I regret doing it? Not one iota. You do what you have to do. There is a reason why dogs are supposed to be kept on leads and not allowed to roam free. A dog on a lead can be dragged off whatever it is attacking preferably before it sinks its teeth in and does any damage. The dog's owner screamed at me for kicking her dog, so I warned her she would get the same treatment if she didn't shut her mouth and keep better control of her pooch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Have to be honest, a dog once attacked one of my cats. I was about 15 at the time. I kicked the dog so hard, I booted it from here into the middle of next week. Do I regret doing it? Not one iota. You do what you have to do. There is a reason why dogs are supposed to be kept on leads and not allowed to roam free. A dog on a lead can be dragged off whatever it is attacking preferably before it sinks its teeth in and does any damage. The dog's owner screamed at me for kicking her dog, so I warned her she would get the same treatment if she didn't shut her mouth and keep better control of her pooch.


Maybe both dogs and cats should be kept on leads then! that would solve the problem!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe both dogs and cats should be kept on leads then! that would solve the problem!


Actually, I would agree with that. I no longer let my cats roam and when I have taken them out, I put them on a harness.


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, thanks for the replies folks. Seems like I'm either going to have to speak to the owner directly or go to the police and see what they advise. I have just got into a hot bath and felt my left thigh sting like mad........on inspection, it seems I have a scratch about 10 inches long down the inside of my thigh that I never noticed at the time......just shows what adrenalin can do doesn't it? I hadn't realised it had made contact with me. 


So.....owner or authorities......perhaps the owner first, see what he has to say, maybe it will shame him into better handling and make him think of his children.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

A close friend of mine gets freaked out by me walking Biscuit late at night so she gave me a Fox 40 sonik whistle. She has a whole case of them.

I just went outside and blew it as hard as I could and my ears are still ringing. Biscuit was in the backyard and jumped 3' into the air. I wonder if a piercing noise like that would help if a dog was attacking? It can reach unbelievably loud and shrill levels. My friend of course gave it to me in case I was attacked by murderers, robbers or rapists, but I"m thinking it might scare dogs too.


----------



## Dog Clothes (WaG) (Mar 15, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> Well, thanks for the replies folks. Seems like I'm either going to have to speak to the owner directly or go to the police and see what they advise. I have just got into a hot bath and felt my left thigh sting like mad........on inspection, it seems I have a scratch about 10 inches long down the inside of my thigh that I never noticed at the time......just shows what adrenalin can do doesn't it? I hadn't realised it had made contact with me.
> 
> So.....owner or authorities......perhaps the owner first, see what he has to say, maybe it will shame him into better handling and make him think of his children.


I advise this

Take photo of scratch
Go to Dr's get them to make note in your records
Phone police and seek advice re neighbour chat first or not...how well do you know the neighbour? Is he agrressive also?

It may be best as the dog has damaged you to seek police advice.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Havnt read the thread so dont know what others have aid! but if there are two confident able people there grabbing the rear legs of each dog is said to work!


If you do that you need to walk backward in an arc and make the dog siestep on it's front legs to stop it turning around and biting


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> Well, thanks for the replies folks. Seems like I'm either going to have to speak to the owner directly or go to the police and see what they advise. I have just got into a hot bath and felt my left thigh sting like mad........on inspection, it seems I have a scratch about 10 inches long down the inside of my thigh that I never noticed at the time......just shows what adrenalin can do doesn't it? I hadn't realised it had made contact with me.
> 
> So.....owner or authorities......perhaps the owner first, see what he has to say, maybe it will shame him into better handling and make him think of his children.


Well ya! have a word with the neighbour by all means, and maybe I am goin get floored for this! BUT my views are dog on dog agression is wrong, and needs nipping in the bud asap thats down to the owner! so a word in his shell like could spur him on in that direction!

PErsonally though if all you have is a scratch I certainly wounldn't be going to the police, it were you who went into protect your dog and hey! thats what happens, the dog would hardly have scratched you on purpose!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> There is a reason why dogs are supposed to be kept on leads and not allowed to roam free


The actual real reason I suspect is cars and the heavy traffic. They've driven animals off the streets. When I was growing up it was common and entirely normal to see dogs out and about, exercising themselves by roaming. Fortunately only small occasional groups would develop, rather than packs of strays getting territorial. If you had a bitch in season it could get a lot of unwanted attention, and be quite annoying though.

Confining them has caused need to socialise them, it's those dogs kept in secure isolation that perceive threats around every corner and on other side of the fence and gate.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Such a scare for you and Jess, think i'd have died on the spot!  glad you're both okay and are carrying on with your walks as normal, well done to you.
> 
> Would anyone really let go of their dogs lead though? I can see the sense in that it leaves your dog free to do whatever it feels the need to do but what if it runs away in fright and dissapears, or runs into the path of a car? Don't think i'd let go of the lead, well I know I wouldn't - could end up with a dead dog instead of an injured one.


My Ziggy was attacked by a staffy when we were in a narrow alleyway. As Zig tried to evade being bitten, her collar came over her head and I told her to run. She shot off across the car park and into the streets beyond, with the staffy running after her - but she's fast and I knew she could outrun it. The traffic was a lesser risk I thought (residential streets, 9pm). After a few minutes (that felt like a lot more) she came back, unhurt.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> The actual real reason I suspect is cars and the heavy traffic. They've driven animals off the streets. When I was growing up it was common and entirely normal to see dogs out and about, exercising themselves by roaming. Fortunately only small occasional groups would develop, rather than packs of strays getting territorial. If you had a bitch in season it could get a lot of unwanted attention, and be quite annoying though.
> 
> Confining them has caused need to socialise them, it's those dogs kept in secure isolation that perceive threats around every corner and on other side of the fence and gate.


So how does this explain why most parks or public walking areas have signs saying dogs must be kept on a lead at all times? There's no traffic there.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> So how does this explain why most parks or public walking areas have signs saying dogs must be kept on a lead at all times? There's no traffic there.


And this is enforced? The same was true when I was growing up.

Yesterday I got smiled at by a police woman right near such signs in a park, who liked the way my off leash dog was being the picture of a well behaved dog following me a little behind my cycle, whilst sniffing and looking about. That's quite typical in that park, when there's been incidents during "calving season" on other hand, owners have been warned to leash being informed of a dog being killed in a recent incident. They weren't threatened with fines or law enforcement.

It's dog owners who don't want their pets hit by cars, stolen, or be liable to some problem, who are confining the dogs. It's not really a result of law enforcement.


----------



## coaches pets (Mar 10, 2011)

Dunno Rob, 'Dog Control Orders' are a pretty new thing, you can get fixed penalty fines for having an offlead dogs in these areas....:nono:

Last time I saw dogs 'romaing' and the dog warden not being called was the late 80's, life's not like that now! 

And yeh I take 'dogs must be kept under control at all times' to not mean on a leash as I walk my dog down the street off leash quite a bit. She doesn't go off a kerb without my say so, it's not something I'd tell other people to do mind but it's my decision. :smile:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not advocating roaming, I'm pointing out that the natural order of things is not for all the dogs to be at each others throats.


----------



## coaches pets (Mar 10, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> I'm not advocating roaming, I'm pointing out that the natural order of things is not for all the dogs to be at each others throats.


I'm not saying you are! 

But the world is a very different place for dogs then when I was growing up, and if you're saying that could be contributing to the problems we're now experiencing with the dog population then I'd agree with you. 

Of course....it depends how willing you are to stand up for your rights and that of your dogs.  *rebels*


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> I'm not advocating roaming, I'm pointing out that the natural order of things is not for all the dogs to be at each others throats.


I'm not suggesting that all dogs are at each others throats, though, what I am saying is that today's ideals that dogs should be kept on leads are intended for those ignorant people who allow dogs off leads when they know they are unsafe around other dogs or people. The problem is that the law cannot differentiate between whose dog is safe off lead and whose is not so they have to apply a blanket rule for everyone.

All I am saying is that when a dog is on its lead and it is the type of dog which is not well socialised around other dogs or people, it is much easier for the dog owner to drag the said dog off or prevent it from reaching another dog or person on a lead than it is without a lead and nothing you can say would convince me otherwise.

I regularly walk my pooch in a public parkland area and there have been several occasions when a much bigger dog has had to be held back by the owner because it was snarling and growling at my little Pom. Thankfully, it was on a lead and they could hold it back.

However, a friend of mine was always nervous about walking her dog locally because there was a man who walked his two staffies off-lead and they were known to attack other dogs. Now my friend has a rottie and one day this man and his two staffies were passing her house as she was leaving and before she knew it, one of the staffies was hanging off her dogs throat. Had this dog been on a lead, the man could have pulled the dog back before this happened.

The point is that not everyone is a responsible dog owner so if the laws about leashing dogs were enforced, the kind of stuff that happened to Jess could be better dealt with. And as I said before, I simply making the point a leashed dog is a safe dog.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> today's ideals that dogs should be kept on leads are intended for those ignorant people who allow dogs off leads when they know they are unsafe around other dogs or people. The problem is that the law cannot differentiate between whose dog is safe off lead and whose is not so they have to apply a blanket rule for everyone


So the majority suffer more problems because they're afraid to let their pups near other dogs, they don't have time to socialise them and the leads interfere with the dog's natural social behaviours to get along together.

No law is saying leash your dog in your own garden.

What's likely to really ensure that gate is closed, is the fear of the dog getting hit by traffic.



coaches pets said:


> But the world is a very different place for dogs then when I was growing up, and if you're saying that could be contributing to the problems we're now experiencing with the dog population then I'd agree with you.


That was really the thought. People could do less then, ironically because they mostly weren't able to isolate the dogs like they are now. Peope did not have secure garden fences and such, nor were exotic large breeds very common, the terror dog was the GSD (known as Alsation) which seems like rather meek & mild today.

Alot of this, oh Dog ownership ought to be simple, misses that the conditions have changed lots in the last 50 years.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> So the majority suffer more problems because they're afraid to let their pups near other dogs, they don't have time to socialise them and the leads interfere with the dog's natural social behaviours to get along together.
> 
> No law is saying leash your dog in your own garden.
> 
> ...


Kind of like children isn't it? Used to be you were sent out into the street to play and had to find your own place in the group. Now we have to watch our children all the time and most activities are organized and supervised by adults. Kids don't get to find their own way till they get out on the playground during recess at school. And don't get to go out and explore with their friends till they're almost teenagers.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> So how does this explain why most parks or public walking areas have signs saying dogs must be kept on a lead at all times? There's no traffic there.


Because they are places for children too and they must come first! Not all dogs/owners are good.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> So the majority suffer more problems because they're afraid to let their pups near other dogs, they don't have time to socialise them and the leads interfere with the dog's natural social behaviours to get along together.
> 
> No law is saying leash your dog in your own garden.
> 
> What's likely to really ensure that gate is closed, is the fear of the dog getting hit by traffic..


I'm sorry but I don't agree that others will suffer more problems because dogs are kept on a lead, that's just rubbish as far as I'm concerned. My dog is always on a leash and I do not have any problems with her. She is well socialised, well behaved and happy. Keeping a dog on a leash does NOT cause problems, it alleviates them.

As far as the dog escaping, this is a security issue, accepted, and maybe I went off at a tangent talking about leashes, kill me for it!

So to satisfy your pedantry, the person with this dog should have fencing that ensures the dog is kept in the back so it does not have access to the front gate. You cannot guarantee that anyone entering the premises will close a gate behind them, plus there is the danger of a dog attacking some innocent person, postman for instance, just because they had the audacity to post some letters or knock on a front door. Allowing dogs to roam free in the front garden of a house is foolish in the extreme.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Because they are places for children too and they must come first! Not all dogs/owners are good.


My point exactly! So dogs are not kept on leads just because of roads but because they can potentially be a danger to other people and their pets. Thank you!


----------

